
Show HN: I made an app for creating fancy app store screenshots - thedjinn
https://screenshotdesigner.com/
======
danielravina
Looks awesome. Code-signing your app is important for a first impression ;)

~~~
thedjinn
This was a bug in the build process and has been fixed now. Thanks for
reporting!

------
simplehuman
This looks interesting. What does 19$ buy me? Updates for life ?

~~~
thedjinn
Yes! Over time I will add new templates and more device images. Android
support is also planned for a future version.

